# Your Dogs Favorite Kong Stuffing?



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Maddie and Moose got Kongs for Christmas, and I have been looking at recipes online, but I was wondering, what is YOUR dogs favorite Kong stuffing?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have never been very inventive with kongs, don't have to, dogs love the same thing over and over again. Smear a teaspoon of peanut butter on the inside and sprinkle with kibble sometimes. Force a hard biscuit/ bit of dried lung in so is hard to get out. Max gets them stuffed with raw hamburger and topped off with a raw chicken foot now.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

my boys love scrambled eggs with cheese (let it cool off first ). also natural balance food roll and cheese squashed in there. that is probably their favourites, but honestly, anything that goes into the kong is super exciting for them.


----------



## Deathmetal (Dec 8, 2010)

1.Cover small hole with LOTS of peanut butter
2.Freeze
3.Baby carrots, kibble and beef broth
4.Cover large hole with LOTS of peant butter
5.Freeze for 6-8 hours
6.Enjoy!

Unfortunately it was too hard for her to get her reward, so we're back to basic, unfrozen kongs for now. My dog will learn to work for it


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think I actually read this here (that is, somewhere on DF), but I make a filling out of their regular dry food. I soak the kibble in water or broth, blend or mash it into a paste, fill the Kong and freeze it.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

sassafras said:


> I think I actually read this here (that is, somewhere on DF), but I make a filling out of their regular dry food. I soak the kibble in water or broth, blend or mash it into a paste, fill the Kong and freeze it.


i used to do that when my boys were eating kibble.  they liked that it was frozen.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> i used to do that when my boys were eating kibble.  they liked that it was frozen.


Yea, it was one of my favorite tips I've read here. They work on them forever, and I don't have to worry about any tummy upsets since they're just getting their normal food.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

that was my reasoning for using kibble too, except for the fact that it was their kibble that was bothering their tummies! i just couldn't win... :S haha!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I made them these for tonight, we will see if they like them:
Small hole plugged with peanut butter and a zukes mini salmon treat
two handfuls of kibble (TOTW Salmon)
melted peanut butter poured over that
Fill the rest up with pumpkin and stuck 2 small cookies in the top. with half sticking out

I think I am going to try the scrambled egg one tomorrow. How do you clean them? Can you just throw them in the dishwasher?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Yep, they go through the dishwasher well. I do recommend soaking them in hot soapy water once the dogs are done for a while before they go into the dishwasher though. The peanut butter doesn't always come out well if you don't rinse it first. 

Frag gets any combination of cheese, natural balance rolls, zuke's minis, yogurt drops, yogurt, peanut butter, kibble, ground turkey, steak, liver, and sweet potato in his kongs.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

if you have a brommie like i do then there is nothing left in the kong to soak out! ; ) haha!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> if you have a brommie like i do then there is nothing left in the kong to soak out! ; ) haha!


lol I have a feeling Moose is going to be like that... he LOVES anything that is edible (he is a Lab, after all )


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

haha!

sometimes i think that brom is part anteater from the length of his tongue. it always makes us laugh


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

ioreks_mom said:


> haha!
> 
> sometimes i think that brom is part anteater from the length of his tongue. it always makes us laugh


lol! That's Maddie. When she pants her tongue flops out the side of her mouth and hangs about 6 inches... its really ucky! lol


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> if you have a brommie like i do then there is nothing left in the kong to soak out! ; ) haha!


Haha, Frag tries, but his tongue is so big the inside rim of the kong always has peanut butter or kibble mushed in it that he couldn't get out that I inevitably have to soak out.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

So they LOVE the ones I made last night!! Its so nice and quiet in the house right now  I gave them to them a little earlier then I was going to because they wanted to wrestle (when I let them out they just stood there, but they seem to think the living room is a wrestling arena ) and so its nice to have a little break!


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I stuff treats into special pieces my dogs have but never the kong as there are an alarming rate of dogs getting their tongues stuck in kongs needing vet removal.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Yvonne said:


> I stuff treats into special pieces my dogs have but never the kong as there are an alarming rate of dogs getting their tongues stuck in kongs needing vet removal.


just curious, how can a dog get their tongue stuck in a kong? there are 2 holes so there is no way to create a vacuum.

brom can clean out a stuffed kong at an alarming rate. he will lick his clean and then take iorek's. brat! :S haha!


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Feel free to google the issue it happens a lot.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yvonne said:


> Feel free to google the issue it happens a lot.


I did and went thru several pages and found nothing on the subject. I used different search terms as well. I can maybe see it happening if the dog has a kong that's too small or if the kong is defective, but after watching my girls I just don't see how it could happen.

**EDIT: I did find a couple articles on the dog SWALLOWING a kong but still haven't found anything about getting stuck on the tongue.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting as I found numerous articles and posts on all dog forums and even a blog or two on this matter. They all say that stuffing the kong covers the hole for suction release when the dog licks it out and pushes it into the hole and with tongue inside it gets stuck. 

Perhaps you should check your search engine criteria and try again?

This quote from veterinarian, Dr. Marie at http://pet-product-review.askavetqu...the-kong-extreme-dog-toys-for-strong-chewers/

"Make sure you buy one that is big enough! A kong that is too small can be swollowed. There have been many dogs who have had to have an expensive surgery because of a kong that was stuck in the stomach or intestines. I have also seen a dog who had a kong stuck on his tongue and then his tongue swelled and we couldn’t get the kong off."

This post from forum: http://www.basenjiforums.com/showthread.php?t=10157

"I often give my dogs a Kong to keep them occupied when I leave the house. The local animal shelter says that they no longer give any dogs a Kong unless someone is with the dog to supervise. They had a Golden Retriever that somehow got his tongue stuck. They believe that suction was created as the dog stuck his tongue into the Kong and then the dogs tongue swelled. The only way they were able to remove the Kong was by cutting the Kong with a razor.
Have any of you heard of anything like this happening before or was this a once in a lifetime event?
I won't be leaving my dogs unsupervised with a Kong again. "

another forum post from: http://www.dolforums.com.au/index.php?showtopic=192012

"The Kong was stuck on Rini's jaw so a trip to the vet to have it removed, it was on too tight and I couldn't remove. It was lucky that Rini was inside when this happened and not out in the dog run. If she had been our there we would not have seen it until possibly too late and the circulation cut off in her jaw. After this incident I would never leave a dog with a Kong unsupervised.

In the pic Rini is not too concerned about the whole thing. She is such a good girl."

They are out there and how many people were told yeah right when the pimple ball was doing this to dogs before the investigation and lawsuits?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i also googled it and found nothing. weird. i really can't see how it would happen with 2 holes but i guess if you found a couple of people then i can't say there is no way it could happen.

i never fill the kong completely and i never seal the small hole. there is no way my dogs can get their tongues caught unless there is some way that they could put their tongue in the big hole and then all the way through and out the small hole...that is not happening.

there is a big difference with the pimple ball and the kong. the pimple ball had just one hole.


----------



## Jayme182 (Nov 28, 2010)

Lola loves ice so much that she is happy if I just fill hers with water and freeze it. I plug the small end with peanut butter and I put a piece of tape over the outside just to be safe, then I fill with water and freeze. Besides that I mix various things including kibble, wet food, peanut butter, ground beef, bite-sized treats, jerky-style treats, canned pumpkin, plain yogurt, etc... and I always freeze it. 

As for the tongues getting stuck... I think it is important to have the correct size Kong for your dog. Max has the large red one while Lola has the extra large black one and those sizes fit them perfectly. 

Now that I'm thinking about it, I think it's time to make them some Kong treats!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

A few favorite fillings with my dogs are:

cottage cheese
Braunsweiger (liver sausage)
pineapple chunks

yogurt (plain)
blueberries (or other fruits in season, cut up)
kibble for crunch

peanut butter
applesauce w/cinnamon sprinkled on (cinnamon is GOOD for dogs)
peeled apple


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

We have two cats that eat mostly canned and they are going through one of their finicky phases. If they haven't eaten their wet food for a given meal in 30 minutes, I add a little water to hydrate it and spoon it into a Kong, which I usually then put in the freezer. Benji loves it and I get to feel good about not wasting cat food that costs $$.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i dont use kongs because she destroys them but i do use a hollowed out cow's leg bone section that i freeze chicken broth with meat chunks in..doggie popsicle lol...good for summertime..


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

I usually build a Kong with 3 things, something gooey, a filler, and something really tasty.

Gooey:
Peanut butter
Cream cheese
Melted American cheese
Honey

Filler:
Kibble
Rice
Noodles

Tasty:
Hot dog
Chewy treats
Bits of meat (chicken, beef)

Sometimes though I just stuff them with something mushy (mashed potatoes, pumpkin, bananas, wet kibble) and pop them in the freezer for a bit.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Morrwyn said:


> I usually build a Kong with 3 things, something gooey, a filler, and something really tasty.
> 
> Gooey:
> Peanut butter
> ...


Your dog(s) are way spoiled  Benji's happy with a little cat food.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

philovance said:


> Your dog(s) are way spoiled  Benji's happy with a little cat food.


LOL, Tag doesn't care  I can feed him home cooked food from my plate or kibble and he's like "Oh, boy! My favorite!" I've often wondered if I could fill his kong with cardboard in a pinch.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

philovance said:


> Your dog(s) are way spoiled  Benji's happy with a little cat food.


That's just what keeps him occupied the best, the gooey stuff keeps everything in there and the tasty stuff is mixed in for when he starts to get bored or frustrated because he can't get everything out so it makes him more determined to get it all.

Plus he is prolly a little spoiled... :redface:


----------



## shrekfx (Jan 3, 2011)

Are kongs really worth it? And is there would you give them to a puppy? I'm working on crate training and potty training and I think the kong would be a great treat for her for when she gets into her crate at night and during the day. She has it rough and dont like to be alone. Tried the warm water bottle trick and that didnt help. Just need something to calm her down. Wonder if Valium will work?


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

I mix a can of wet food and a cup of dry food and freeze it. It takes mine almost 45 (blissful, quiet) minutes to finish them off.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

shrekfx said:


> Are kongs really worth it? And is there would you give them to a puppy?


Most definitely worth it. Mine take about an hour or so (sometimes more, depending on the filling) to clean them out if I freeze first.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I use The Honest Kitchen, make up a thicker batch and freeze that, with a lil kibble inside as well. I learned the hard way not to use too much peanut butter!


----------



## shrekfx (Jan 3, 2011)

This is weird. We got our puppy a puppy kong and put some nibble and treats in it and just put some peanut butter on the big hole. Froze it and she licked it for a bit and that was the end of it. I think my puppy don't like peanut butter.


----------



## Celestevah (Jan 10, 2011)

today was my first time giving Oliver a kong. (He's 6.5 months) I bought light cream cheese (60 calories for every 2 tbsp). I filled it with 1 tbsp last night and put it in the freezer. I gave it to him this morning and he went right at it. He was quiet when I got home to take him out on lunch (I stood outside the door for a few seconds) so hopefully that helped tire him out. He was being whiney when I put him back in there after he went out. (I tried to get him to run around a bit and we have about 15 or so steps that he just learned to go up for some exercise) So I took two small knife fulls and put it in there and gave that to him to distract him when I left again.

I think the weekend screwed him up. He was good with his crate all last week but then he had us around all weekend. Hopefully in two or so more weeks he'll realize the routine. Working on the separation anxiety with him and myself. It's hard because his whining is like screeching! I don't go to him though and now I just learned to ignore him for a minute or so when I get home. He's smart enough to pretend to pee outside so he should pick up on the routine fairly quickly.


----------

